

Ask YC - Can we have an rss feed for the new queue? - DarrenStuart

I am not sure if this has been asked before but if there a way that we can get an rss feed for the new queue?<p>anyone else want it?
======
nreece
There you go:
[http://www.feedity.com/?xccH2xIG%252bIhCywXfu149J8ltp3V3aMhk...](http://www.feedity.com/?xccH2xIG%252bIhCywXfu149J8ltp3V3aMhkhttp://news.ycombinator.com/newest%40%40%40CAT%40%40%406)

~~~
DarrenStuart
cool thanks.

------
bootload
_"... but if there a way that we can get an rss feed for the new queue? ...
Which queue (webpage)?"_

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newest>

------
nreece
Which queue (webpage)?

